# Benutzer "Ordner" umbennenen



## duco-computer (26. Februar 2004)

So nach eine erfolgreichen Regestrierung
möchte ich erst einmal ein Hallo an alle User hier 
los werden 

so und nun:

Ich habe folgendes Problem,

ich möchte den Ordner Cokumente Einstellungen\"Benutzer Ordner"
umbennenen!Dies lässt Win XP-Home nach einigen Tricks zu aber
der "Alte Benutzer Ordner" bleibt bestehen und Löschen lässt er sich auch nicht
hmmmm 
vileicht kann mir einer Helfen

in Vorraus vielen Dank

gerhard


----------



## houserboy (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
habe auf der Internetseite http://www.pqtuning.de/winxp/ordner/ordner.htm
folgendes gefunden

Den Ordner "Gemeinsame Dokumente" entfernen 	

Dieser Ordner läßt sich unter XP nicht über den Explorer löschen. Standardmäßig können auf diesen Ordner 
alle Benutzer zugreifen, egal welche Zugriffsrechte sie haben.Wenn man als alleiniger Nutzer an dem Rechner ist,
so ist dieses Verzeichnis überflüssig, um es zu entfernen muß man ein wenig tricksen. Der Ordner gemeinsame Dateien ist 
ein Abbild von C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Dokumente. Auch hier hat ein Löschen keinen Erfolg, der Ordner wird weiterhin angezeigt. Der Weg zum Erfolg führt über die Eingabeaufforderung, hier sind folgende Befehle einzugeben:


cd.. (um erstmal auf die Root Ebene zu kommen, falls die Komandozeile in einem Verzeichnis startet)
cd Dokumente und Einstellungen
cd all users

Jetzt mit dem Befehl rmdir /s dokumente das Verzeichnis inclusive Inhalt löschen.

Ist zwar nicht identisch zu deinem Problem, könnte aber auch eine Lösung für einen Benutzer sein.
ich hoffe es hilft dir.

viele grüße


----------

